# Needing to buy call blanks.



## Sammy (Oct 26, 2015)

Looking for some stabilized burl or spalted call blanks around the Houston or Southeast Texas area for a benefit. Places around here don't generally sell pieces like this. Looking for pretty good quality pieces to buy. You can reach me at lpss05@yahoo.com 

Thanks in advance, 
Sammy

And sorry, new to this page.


----------



## Sabaharr (Oct 27, 2015)

Most here don't deal in anything as large as call blanks except those that cut their own blanks might make some. Your best bet would be to acquire your own blanks and get someone here to stabilize them for you. The few calls that I make I will buy the blanks and stabilize them myself since I have the setup for pen blanks.


----------



## Edgar (Oct 27, 2015)

Exactly what sizes and how many are you looking for? And how soon do you have to have it?

I have a good bit of spalted pecan wood, some of which would definitely need stabilizing.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 27, 2015)

I emailed him last night. 

he was looking to pick up something today - so he was probably going to head to Woodcraft.


----------

